# Fired my endo!!



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

Just wanted to share my experience with you guys... I couldn't believe this.

I HAVE FIRED MY ENDO - HORRIBLE TREATMENT AND ATTITUDE. I have been feeling better than I have been in the last year. Upped my Tirosint dose to 88mcg 1.5 months ago and have really felt the difference. The symptoms I have been having are the same as I've had always, just a little less intense or less frequent. Still have occasional racing heart (have always had this medicated or unmedicated), hair falling out, muscle aches, dry mouth, but all much less than before. Here are my most recent labs. What do you think of my most recent labs??? Then I'll tell you what my endo thinks....

March 23rd @88mcg Tirosint
TSH .2 (.4-4.0)
FT4 1.3 (.7-1.9)
FT3 4.4 (2.8-5.3)

Jan. 17th @75mcg Tirosint
TSH 1.24 (.34-4.82)
FT4 1.1 (.59-1.61)


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

You look hyper on 88...


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

nikkij0814 said:


> You look hyper on 88...


In what way?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Enigma said:


> Just wanted to share my experience with you guys... I couldn't believe this.
> 
> I HAVE FIRED MY ENDO - HORRIBLE TREATMENT AND ATTITUDE. I have been feeling better than I have been in the last year. Upped my Tirosint dose to 88mcg 1.5 months ago and have really felt the difference. The symptoms I have been having are the same as I've had always, just a little less intense or less frequent. Still have occasional racing heart (have always had this medicated or unmedicated), hair falling out, muscle aches, dry mouth, but all much less than before. Here are my most recent labs. What do you think of my most recent labs??? Then I'll tell you what my endo thinks....
> 
> ...


March 23 looks very good to me with perhaps just a tiny bit of tweaking up to about 100 mcg. of Tirosint? Most of us like that FT3 just a bit higher.

What's wrong with that dude? What does "he" think?


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Hyper...your right smack in the middle of the range.
Well at least your Dr. has some input even though it is bad. Mine just says your in range, not sure what to do!!!!!! Unfortunately in Canada we can't Dr. shop, and there are only 2 Endo's in the area and my first one sucked!!!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Free T4 is mid range, and free T3 slightly above mid range--these are fine. You're not having any problems converting either.

TSH low slightly below the range. Doc won't want to increase dose here, probably wants to decrease it.

Doc will say symptoms are not thyroid related. If you complain of palpitations or anxiety now, doc will say definitely too much thyroid medication reduce dose.

Personally, I would lobby to leave it alone and test in 6- 8 weeks.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

These were just the 6 week dose change labs. I didn't call him with any complaints, it was just the normal check. I don't even want to change anything now - my symptoms are much better than before, but still there to a smaller extent, but I want to stay at this level to see if my body heals and symptoms get better. But, endo called me and told me to go back down to 75mcg because I'M OVER MEDICATED. He said that ALL THREE OF MY TESTS CLEARLY INDICATE I AM TAKING TOO MUCH. Never asked how I felt, nothing, just talked about the test. I told him I feel great and don't want to go back to feeling bad. He said I feel great because I am taking too much- that many patients feel better if they take too much. I asked him where he'd like my Free's to be if THIS is "over medicated" and his response? Nothing. He pontificated about how he had gone to school for 10 years and this is what he was trained in and that he couldn't explain to me in 2 minutes all the science of endocrinology and that if I didn't trust what he said I could go to the endo I had a 2nd opinion from (though he told me he welcomes 2nd opinions). I mean, I understand having to argue with an endo over just looking at TSH. But the Free's that are at 60% of the range???? OVER MEDICATED??? And, about "trust". He Rx'ed me 100mcg back in November when I was extremely sick. I told him I didn't feel comfortable taking it (was at 75mcg) because it was too big of a change and said I'd stay at 75mcg. Ummmm... who was right??? He also told me in November that I'd need to be at 125mcg or 150mcg eventually given my numbers at Dx. I would have felt horrible at such a big jump and definitely been "over medicated" in his mind. And I'm supposed to trust him??? Does he WANT me to feel bad? If I feel good when "over medicated", isn't that a good thing (especially since I'm not actually over medicated)?? Does properly medicated mean "doesn't feel well"???


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Good for you! There's no sense in staying under the care of someone like that. I had labs with the tsh at .16 and I was actually undermedicated at the time. My previous endo (fired) lowered my dose even more and it was all over for me for another 3 years.

I have learned from my own labs that the tsh is not dependable and to look at the ft4 and ft3 levels.


```
And I'm supposed to trust him??? Does he WANT me to feel bad? If I feel good when "over medicated", isn't that a good thing (especially since I'm not actually over medicated)?? Does properly medicated mean "doesn't feel well"???
```
Those are all the questions I asked too. Run, Enigma!


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

Gwen1 said:


> I have learned from my own labs that the tsh is not dependable and to look at the ft4 and ft3 levels.


TSH is not dependable, which I fully expected to have to argue with him. But I was floored when he said ALL THREE labs showed I was over medicated. That was a HUGE red flag to me- even more disturbing than relying on the TSH. I knew it was not possible to argue with him if he was being so irrational. And I obviously couldn't bring in anything I've researched because I didn't go to school for 10 years so couldn't possibly understand anything (even if my own body felt GOOD!)!!!!


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

I am sleeping GREAT, libido is back, memory is working, have much more energy (though not always consistent), not depressed, skin is not as dry, weight is good, bowels are good, stomach is good... much better than on 75. But he never asked any of this, NOTHING. Why would I want to go back to 75??? It would hurt my marriage, if nothing else since I finally have a sex drive (after 6 years of nothing even though I'm only 28)!!! But he didn't even care!!! I obviously should go back to all of that since I am over medicated. Apparently a miserable life is better than in-range labs, and a slightly out of range lab??


----------



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

I fired my endo too. Same story as yours. BTW this link was helpful to me. check it out.

Is it safe for patients taking thyroxine to have a low but not suppressed serum TSH concentration?
http://www.endocrine-abstracts.org/ea/0021/ea0021OC5.6.htm
Society for Endocrinology BES 2010
Manchester, UK
15 March 2010 - 18 March 2010
Society for Endocrinology
British Endocrine Societies

http://www.worldlinkmedical.com/blo...-of-low-thyroid-by-optimizing-free-t3-levels/


----------

